
What Is Functional Programming? - brakmic
http://blog.jenkster.com/2015/12/what-is-functional-programming.html
======
DrScump
Wednesday's original posting of this has 7+ comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10811717](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10811717)

